# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Детские игрушки

## AlenaSS

Игрушки должны быть не только интересными, но и безопасными! Покупать своему малышу неизвестный ширпотреб с "Али" не станет ни один здравомыслящий человек. Кто знает, как и из чего делают эти игрушки? Лично я предпочитаю у нас покупать - хотя бы потому, что все документы, подтверждающие безопасность, в наличии есть. Один из моих любимых магазинов -  Babytut.by. Богатый ассортимент, качество, приемлемые цены - все, как надо!

----------


## AlenaSS

Вчера закупались в "БэбиТут" (babytut.by) игрушками к новому году - у них там классное пополнение ассортимента! Реально есть из чего выбрать, и цены очень и очень антикризисные! Советую всем ознакомиться с ассортиментом!

----------

